# First Stand..done!



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Well..sorta..

Still have to putty a bit and paint.
Here she is with canopy in her putty glory.
For our 125g[/img]


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! Nice wow. Keep the progress pictures coming!


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks great! Are you going with a darker paint? The only reason I ask is because it may help hide the graining of the plywood. Since the grain on the plywood stand is horizontal, and on the doors it is vertical, it might look better if you hid the grain.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah... we're painting it


----------



## mcarchidi15 (Mar 16, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice work. Bet it would look awesome with a cherry stain.


----------



## khs2424 (Mar 1, 2007)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Nice work. Bet it would look awesome with a cherry stain.


2nd that!


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

beautiful work =D> =D> =D> 
I 3rd the cherry stain. :thumb: [/quote]


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Before:









After:









Filters, background and lighting come in tomorrow


----------



## Tom S (Dec 28, 2009)

I like. Black looks sharp.

But I have the urge to request that you get it pinstriped 8)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Tom S said:


> I like. Black looks sharp.
> 
> But I have the urge to request that you get it pinstriped 8)


 Yellow, green, and red? With gold Chinese words saying Good Luck? Black looks good on concert grand pianos with very little detailing. Looks good as is.


----------



## Tom S (Dec 28, 2009)

I would have to say red & white, in a hot-rodding type pattern. No writing, not my thing.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good, so how long now before we get to see it filled? opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably filled by Sunday. My light bulbs come in next Wednesday
Rest of my stuff, filters, heaters, background etc come in tomorrow!!
Gotta run and get some rock and sand tomorrow or Saturday LOL


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice work. :thumb: 
Keep us posted.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks great, but i think the cherry stain woulda really set it off


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

I love it. The color is perfect. will really set the water off when it is lit up. I need to get off my arse and start building mine. :thumb:


----------

